# Going to try something different...



## Constance (Mar 17, 2010)

Thought I'd try something different tonight. I'm going to pound out boneless chicken breasts and stuff them with ricotta, spinach, etc like manicotti, except no noodles. Then I'll put them in a baking dish, ladle on some spaghetti sauce, and bake. Will cook a little pasta to go with.

What do you all think? Any suggestions?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 17, 2010)

I think they will be good....Suggestions? Maybe a little bourbon while they cook!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 17, 2010)

Constance said:


> Thought I'd try something different tonight. I'm going to pound out boneless chicken breasts and stuff them with ricotta, spinach, etc like manicotti, except no noodles. Then I'll put them in a baking dish, ladle on some spaghetti sauce, and bake. Will cook a little pasta to go with.
> 
> What do you all think? Any suggestions?


 
Sounds fantastic and just the thing I need to try with DH who has to cut back on pasta.  Thanks for the idea, he's not loving the spaghetti squash.

Definitely a meal I would like to serve!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Mar 17, 2010)

sounds good. similar to what i made with pork tenderloin. It was delicious


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 17, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> Suggestions? Maybe a little bourbon while they cook!!


 
I'll stick to the gin and tonic...


----------



## kadesma (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds great Connie...I'll give it a go too.
kades


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 17, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll stick to the gin and tonic...




 Cheers!!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 17, 2010)

May I sugest roll it in some flour and lightly sear it before baking. And yes add a little bit of wine, the kind you like the most, into baking dish. Sounds yum.


----------



## Constance (Mar 17, 2010)

That's a good idea, Charlie. I'll try that next time. It's already in the oven.

Uncle Bob, Kim says he's toasting you with Captain Morgan's!


----------



## Constance (Mar 18, 2010)

The dish turned out really well, except that I should have taken it out of the oven a little sooner. We put it in for an hour, and 45 minutes would have been long enough. It wasn't burnt...the white meat was just a little dry. The sauce made up for that, though. The juice from the chicken and melting cheese infused the jarred sauce with a delicious flavor. Looked pretty, too. Wish I'd taken a picture.


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 18, 2010)

I usually top mine with sliced mushrooms, tomatoes and black olives, sometimes
with a sprinkling of cheese too.


----------



## Hoot (Mar 18, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> I think they will be good....Suggestions? Maybe a little bourbon while they cook!!



*+1  *

Matter of fact, I think I will have a taste now!


----------

